# Would You Change It?



## Ysarex (Feb 22, 2016)

The name that is. If it was yours would you keep it or would you change it? Add photos of names you'd change if they were yours. For example this park in Burlington IA: Crapo Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's one from my neighborhood. It's a small printing shop.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2016)

LOL ... sorta depends on what they're peddling.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

Flesh for Fantasy

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Feb 22, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> The name that is. If it was yours would you keep it or would you change it? Add photos of names you'd change if they were yours. For example this park in Burlington IA: Crapo Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's one from my neighborhood. It's a small printing shop.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't change a thing, but if you let them know you've seen the van (in L.A.) they will send you a bumper sticker!


----------



## otherprof (Feb 22, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Would You Change It?
> 
> 
> otherprof said:
> ...



Another one from L.A.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 22, 2016)

too funny


----------



## 407370 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a pic somewhere of a shop in Doha called "The Taliban" which sells sewing equipment.


----------

